# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  चित्रों को बड़ा करके प्रदर्शित करना

## Video Master

चित्रों को बड़े आकार में प्रदर्शित करने के लिए पहले प्रविष्टि को करे 
फिर उसके बाद उसकी लिंक मिलती है जिसे प्रविष्टि का सम्पादन करके उस लिंक से चित्र बड़ा करना पड़ता है 
गुरूजी कृपया कोई अन्य तरीका हो तो बताये की कैसे चित्रों को बड़ा कर सकते है ?
मैंने picscrazy.com के चित्र भी बड़े करने डालने की कोशिश की , इसमें भी इस तरह के अन्य फोरम की तरह वो चित्र प्रदर्शित नहीं हुए 
कृपया इसका कोई उपाय बताये 
धन्यवाद 
रोहित

----------


## tara-jee

मैं भी चित्र बड़े नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ,

----------


## guruji

इस विषय में अभी कोई स्थाई फ़ैसला नहीं किया गया है फ़िर भी एक राय यह है कि गर्म मसाला विभाग में चित्र बड़े करके प्रदर्शित करने पर रोक हो। सामान्य विभाग में चित्र बड़े करके डाले जा सकते हैं। फ़ोरम अभी प्रयोगात्मक अव्स्था में है। धीरे धीरे समस्याएँ सामने आएंगी और उनका निवारण किया जाएगा।

----------


## Video Master

> इस विषय में अभी कोई स्थाई फ़ैसला नहीं किया गया है फ़िर भी एक राय यह है कि गर्म मसाला विभाग में चित्र बड़े करके प्रदर्शित करने पर रोक हो। सामान्य विभाग में चित्र बड़े करके डाले जा सकते हैं। फ़ोरम अभी प्रयोगात्मक अव्स्था में है। धीरे धीरे समस्याएँ सामने आएंगी और उनका निवारण किया जाएगा।


ठीक है गुरूजी प्रबंधन जो निर्णय लेगा हमे स्वीकार होगा 
पर विडियो के स्नेप शोट तो बड़े करके दिखाने होगे ...
धन्यवाद

----------


## mrgjen

*देख रहा हू की फोटो बड़ा होता है या नहीं कोसिस में हू सायद यही हो*

----------


## Video Master

> *देख रहा हू की फोटो बड़ा होता है या नहीं कोसिस में हू सायद यही हो*


अभय भाई ..चित्रों पर राईट  क्लीक करो और जो विकल्प आये उनमे से open link in new tap  पर क्लिक करे चित्र बड़ा हो कर नए टेब में खुल जाएगा

----------


## Video Master

गुरूजी 
प्रविष्टि करने के लिए १० शब्दों की सीमा है 
अगर सिर्फ हम चित्र प्रदर्शित करते है तो वो शब्द सीमा पूरी नहीं होती हो सके तो इस सीमा को हटा दीजिए 
धन्यवाद

----------


## thakurji

लेकिन कुछ सदस्यों ने तो चित्रों को बड़ा करके लगाया है |

----------


## Video Master

> लेकिन कुछ सदस्यों ने तो चित्रों को बड़ा करके लगाया है |


ठाकुर जी चित्रों को बड़ा करके मैंने खुद ने भी लगाया है
परन्तु जिस प्रकार पुराने वाले फोरम में हम चित्रों attach करने के बाद वही से उसकी लिंक प्राप्त कर लेते थे लेकिन यहाँ लिंक प्राप्त करने के लिए पहले प्रविष्टि को करना पड़ता है उसके बाद उस पर क्लिक करने के पश्चात उसकी लिंक प्राप्त होती है , फिर प्रविष्टि का सम्पादन कर उस चित्र को बड़ा करना पड़ता है ...

----------


## shashi009

> ठाकुर जी चित्रों को बड़ा करके मैंने खुद ने भी लगाया है
> परन्तु जिस प्रकार पुराने वाले फोरम में हम चित्रों attach करने के बाद वही से उसकी लिंक प्राप्त कर लेते थे लेकिन यहाँ लिंक प्राप्त करने के लिए पहले प्रविष्टि को करना पड़ता है उसके बाद उस पर क्लिक करने के पश्चात उसकी लिंक प्राप्त होती है , फिर प्रविष्टि का सम्पादन कर उस चित्र को बड़ा करना पड़ता है ...


मेने यह कर कर देखा, इन्सर्ट लिंक पर पेस्ट करते है लिंक से फोटो नहीं बल्कि वह लिंक ही डिस्प्ले होती है, फोटो बड़ी नहीं होती है.

----------


## Munneraja

> मेने यह कर कर देखा, इन्सर्ट लिंक पर पेस्ट करते है लिंक से फोटो नहीं बल्कि वह लिंक ही डिस्प्ले होती है, फोटो बड़ी नहीं होती है.


इन्सर्ट लिंक पर नहीं अपितु इन्सर्ट इमेज पर लिंक दीजिये

----------


## ravi chacha



----------


## ravi chacha



----------


## ravi chacha

फोरम प्रयोग में आ रही समस्याए

----------


## ravi chacha



----------


## ravi chacha



----------


## ravi chacha



----------


## Musa Bhai

मुझे फोटो बड़े करने का उपाय बताये

----------


## ravi chacha



----------


## ravi chacha



----------


## ravi chacha



----------


## Musa Bhai

> 





> 





> 



मुझे कुछ नहीं समाज अ रहा हे जरा विस्तार से बताओगे

----------


## shashi009

मुसह भाई विस्तार से देखिये.

१. सबसे पहले रिप्लाई तू थ्रेड में क्लिक करे
२. फिर गो अडवांस पर क्लिक करे
३. मेनेज अटेचमेंट में जाकर फोटो अप लोड करे
४. फिर मेसेग बॉक्स में कम से कम १० अक्षर लिखे और प्रीव्यू पोस्ट दबाए 
५. यहाँ पर आपका फोटो छोटे रूप में दिखेगा, उस पर राइट क्लिक करेगे तो आपको "ओपन लिंक इन न्यू विंडो आप्सन पर क्लिक करे.
६. अब नए विंडो से लिंक कोपी करकर निचे मेसेज बॉक्स के इन्सर्ट इमेज में पोस्ट कर दे तथा आपने जो लिखा था उसको मिटाना चाहे तो मिटा सकते है और सबमिट कर दे.

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> मुसह भाई विस्तार से देखिये.
> 
> १. सबसे पहले रिप्लाई तू थ्रेड में क्लिक करे
> २. फिर गो अडवांस पर क्लिक करे
> ३. मेनेज अटेचमेंट में जाकर फोटो अप लोड करे
> ४. फिर मेसेग बॉक्स में कम से कम १० अक्षर लिखे और प्रीव्यू पोस्ट दबाए 
> ५. यहाँ पर आपका फोटो छोटे रूप में दिखेगा, उस पर राइट क्लिक करेगे तो आपको "ओपन लिंक इन न्यू विंडो आप्सन पर क्लिक करे.
> ६. अब नए विंडो से लिंक कोपी करकर निचे मेसेज बॉक्स के इन्सर्ट इमेज में पोस्ट कर दे तथा आपने जो लिखा था उसको मिटाना चाहे तो मिटा सकते है और सबमिट कर दे.





फिर भी नहीं आ रहा  हैं क्या करू


मेने एक नया सूत्र चालू किया हैं

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=174

----------


## nikky0007

क्या कोई मुझे बताएगा की विडियो पोस्ट करने के लिए विडियो का चित्र भी पोस्ट करना है तो क्या करे.v l c प्लयेर मैं स्नेप शोट लेने के बाद क्या करे क्यों की मैंने स्नेप शोट लेने के बाद क्या करना है वोह मुझे समझ मैं नहीं आया.वोह स्नेप शोट कहा सेव होता है और उसे कैसे पोस्ट करे.कृपया डिटेल मैं बताये

----------


## MISS SUNNY



----------


## Musa Bhai

> 





> मुझे कुछ नहीं समाज अ रहा हे जरा विस्तार से बताओगे



are yaar mere main to esa nahi araha

----------


## draculla

*यार चित्र कैसे बड़ा करते हैं?
कोई बताओ मैंने बहुत कोशिश की लेकिन दिमाग का दही हो गया.*

----------


## draculla

मैं चित्र बड़ा करने की कोशिश कर रहा हूँ.

----------


## Prince of India

मुझे भी समस्या आ रही है, इसीलिए यहाँ पर try करके देख रहा हूँ.

----------


## Prince of India



----------


## Prince of India

मुझे भी चित्रों को  बड़ा  करके प्रदर्शित करना आ गया, धन्यवाद

----------


## dkj



----------


## ravi chacha

> लेकिन कुछ सदस्यों ने तो चित्रों को बड़ा करके लगाया है |


ये असली ठाकुर जी  है या नकली   ?

----------


## agyani

> ये असली ठाकुर जी  है या नकली   ?


चाचा जी ,मुझे नही पता ,पर ये क्या किया आपने, नीचेवाली* तो आपको मिली नही ,और उपरवाली*  भी उखाड ली। ***************** ***************** (sign*)(avatar*) photo

----------


## ravi chacha

> चाचा जी ,मुझे नही पता ,पर ये क्या किया आपने, नीचेवाली* तो आपको मिली नही ,और उपरवाली*  भी उखाड ली। ***************** ***************** (sign*)(avatar*) photo


यदि हस्ताक्षर  में चित्र लगाने का अधिकार नहीं है तो  avatar  भी बंद करदेना चहिये 

जब तक हस्ताक्षर  में चित्र लगाने का अधिकार प्राप्त नहीं होता है तबतक में --avatar  भी नहीं लगाने बाला

----------

